

Hotel WiFi compromised by injected JavaScript - stygiansonic
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/63076/this-javascript-code-is-injected-on-my-hotel-wi-fi-should-i-be-worried

======
stygiansonic
A sort of corollary to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8029581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8029581)

